# snd_hda and multiple devices under 7.2



## jnr (May 7, 2009)

Unlike this problem, I can hear sound fine. I'm not sure if my problem is related to this, since it appeared in 7.2.

Under 7.1, snd_hda saw my onboard audio as a single pcm0. I could plug headphones into the front of my case, turn down my speakers, and listen without waking anyone. Now, under 7.2, I see this:


```
FreeBSD Audio Driver (newpcm: 32bit 2007061600/i386)
Installed devices:
pcm0: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #0 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:3v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #1 Analog> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
pcm2: <HDA Realtek ALC888 PCM #2 Digital> at cad 2 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex)
```

I appreciate the advancement in that it can control multiple devices, but as a user it's not as smooth as the old driver. According to google, pcm0 is the ports on the rear of the case, pcm1 is my headphone & microphone port up front, and pcm2 is my S/PDIF (never used).

My GNOME volume control adjusts vol for pcm0. I can use "sysctl hw.snd.default_unit" to switch devices to my headphones and "mixer -f /dev/mixer1" to adjust the volume, but it's really annoying. Ideally, I'd like the system to pick up on the pin-sense of the headphone jack and switch control, but that may be asking too much (software-wise, and I'm not sure my hardware can do that).

Any tips on how to automate this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## mitranet (Aug 9, 2009)

I have exactly the same problem, with exactly the same ALC888. Has anyone found a solution to this one yet ?

Rick


----------

